# Run Time Dynamic Linking



## Akilein (16. Februar 2006)

Hi Leute!

bei Assembler gibts ja die Möglichkeit, dass man DLLs manuell nach dem Start des Programms ladet, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, ob man die überhaupt brauchen wird ...
das heißt ohne includelib blabla... am Anfang, sollte zumindest so sein!!
aber, wenn ich dann versuche in der ProgrammCode auf die Funktionen dieser DLL-Datei zuzugreifen, kann ich mein Quelltext nicht linken, auch dann nicht, wenn ich die Funktionen vorher mittels PROTO dekliniert habe ...

kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich die dll-files dynamisch laden und dabei trotzdem nicht auf die angenehmen invoke ....-Befehle verzichten muss? thx!


----------

